# Saanen vs. Alpine



## Little One (Nov 19, 2011)

I saw a similar thread asking about breeds, but I didn't want to hijack it because I have a few different questions.

I currently live in VA, but I am planning to move back to Maine within the next 1-1.5 years. I am debating between the Saanen or Alpine breeds, but open to other breed suggestions. Our neighbor a few houses down has what I believe is a Saanen doe, she is large and solid white, that used to escape and end up in our field grazing with the horses. She was very friendly with us and the other animals, which I really liked and hoped was a common trait with the breed. Are these good "beginner" goat breeds? She would need to be cold hardy (or are all breeds cold hardy?), because of our future location. I plan on getting two does at the most. The milk will be used for personal consumption- drinking and cheese making. Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 19, 2011)

Pretty much, if you buy the goats in Maine, they will be cold hardy in Maine.   You will, of course, have to have a decent barn, but your goats will be fine.  It is preferable in the colder climates to breed for spring babies.  Saanen, Alpine, Nubian are the bigger breeds.  Oberhauslie are next in size, then La Mancha and Nigerian.  Then the minis and dwarfs.  Temperament is variable with all goats.  I think if you are starting with goats, you might want to look for does who have been bottle raised.  They will be the easiest to make friends with.    Or get two does who are pregnant (due in spring) and start  working with them right away.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome future neighbor   most breeds do quite well up here so just make your choice of breed by what you want the goat for.  I prefer Oberhaslis to other dairy breeds as they are quiet, normally well mannered, and do produce a good amount of milk.


----------

